# Police - Its ok its a funny one



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

On Club Lupo :lol: Even Mark will call this wally a wally I'm sure

his afternoon I got stopped by Mr Plod, now....... he said I had a dangerous load! 

I said er right? Yes Madam your roofbox is too big for your car.

WTF!

I got stopped because this sap policeboy had nothing else better to do than stop me to tell me my roofbox was tooooo big. I asked is there a certain size box officer than is not thought as to as "Dangerous" his reply and I kind you not

Madam, roofboxes that cover the whole of the roof are a danger to other road users! 

I said my roof is tiny you cant get tiny boxes. Asked if I was gonna get a ticket whih I was given the 7 day wonder and told be on your way.
The box was empty and I even opened it to show him it was empty :roll:

And if you think the copper was right here is a pic


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The only thing wrong with that is it must act like a brick on the aerodynamics and therefore the excessive fuel consumption must make it ecologically unsound.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

When your doing 70+mpg im happy to take a hit on the fuel comsumption :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL does sound and look rather unsubstantiated to me, if the officer only gave a producer then clearly there wasn't anything wrong with it really as they have got various offences to fall back on should it really have been unsafe.

Sounds like a jobsworth may hav ebeen encountered 

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You're right - I'm baffled as to what he thought his point was. I can't see anything wrong with the roof box. Anything that extends beyond the bodywork of the car would be dangerous parts, but that clearly doesn't.

Perhaps he was new to the job, still trying to learn and had got mixed up. It happens.

Or more likely he was just trying to find an excuse to stop you to check that those really are teddy-bears on your wheels! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd best go to my local Police station and hand myself in ! :roll: What a plonker!! :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Or more likely he was just trying to find an excuse to stop you to check that those really are teddy-bears on your wheels! :wink:


 :lol: they are cool in a ridiculous sort of way - I sold a set many years ago to a guy with one of those horrid yellow Skoda pickups with the seats that slid out - we all went out to point and laugh as he fitted them outside the shop 

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

They look great if you have them sprayed too look like a teddy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> They look great if you have them sprayed too look like a teddy


Great may be pushing it slightly  The ones I sold had black detailing in all the right places and they did look better.

Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

That is the craziest excuse I have ever heard of for getting pulled. By the way love the wheels!! Can I have a set for my TT :lol: :roll:


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my god man, what was you thinking, that is huge!

I could fit half me sandwich in that.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> That is the craziest excuse I have ever heard of for getting pulled. By the way love the wheels!! Can I have a set for my TT :lol: :roll:


Do it 
Note special photoshop skills involved :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

How horrible and ignorant, your car looks as innocent as do you!!

I remember when I was younger in my type R integra, I had my two kids in the car bewildered as pc plod stopped, my running lights were fig lights to the but they actually are legal running lights !!! Lol, he said carry on after the kids asked the plod nod if I was going to jail!!

Your box is perfect it relates to the carryable weight printed in the description and is a civil matter if something goes pear shaped..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bikerz said:


>


No disprect to Marie Curie but that motor does look a bit mad! Probably looks worse with a young lad driving it also as you would expect a female to be driving it :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Are those Teddy bear hub caps lol!!! Cute


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheery git! They genuine wheels. Charlies selling her BBS LM's for a set on teh bay at the min so she can buy some


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

What about vans with ladders on? Loads are bigger than the vehicles.......


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> What about vans with ladders on? Loads are bigger than the vehicles.......


Good point???? Mark?


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Nuts.

The roof rack will have come with some instructions - in there will be a load rating, i.e. 100kg or whatever. As long as you don't exceed that weight and the load is secure then its perfectly legal!

A mate got 3 points once for towing a trailer at work with an "insecure load". The trailer was full of loose sponges! :lol:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Ha Ha! are you sure it wasn't the 'you look like a complete twat driving that' police that stopped you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry! :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Should have said that you use it to transport murdered bodies.

To see what his reaction was would have been priceless. (until he arrested you that is )


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought you had a Fiat 500 parked on your roof :roll:


----------

